# DPG 2000 is too bright



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I started this thread in the SpectraCal forums, but feel free to respond in here if you have any ideas.

http://consumer.spectracal.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4505

Thanks all and Happy New Year!


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just FYI, non Calman users can't view that thread as it prompts for a log in. Perhaps better to cut and paste to this thread?


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I forgot those forums did that. Well, it's two threads as of now, so it might be easier just to register.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Nevermind, figured out the issue.


----------

